# An Homage to the Professor’s world.  A creation in Second Life



## Culaeron (Sep 2, 2022)

I’ve been dabbling in a virtual world called Second Life for several years now. A couple of friends and I decided to create a (somewhat) Elvish themed forest there. 

in the Lay of Aotrou & Itroun, Tolkien talks about the forest of Broceliande, where our character must face decisions he made long past. 

if I recall, this was an early name for Beleriand, or at least one of its environs. 

As a nod to the Professor, there’s a cask of Dorwinion wine tucked away in the video, only seen for a moment.

I hope you enjoy viewing our little creation. Hopefully you won’t find it too bold or too far off point.









Welcome to Broceliande






culaeronvids.wistia.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 2, 2022)

Wow -- you must have put a lot of work into it. I'd love to go there!


----------



## Ent (Sep 3, 2022)

Very nice..! A lot to take in. Well done.


----------

